# Maxim peps?



## joemoney1rock (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone experimented w them, any feedback on the lgd?

Thanks


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 18, 2015)

I use them for AI's and T3.  Never had an issue with either.  Cant vouch for any other products they offer, but I would not hesitate to purchase from them.


----------



## joemoney1rock (Mar 19, 2015)

mac10chap said:


> I use them for AI's and T3.  Never had an issue with either.  Cant vouch for any other products they offer, but I would not hesitate to purchase from them.



Thanks for the reply brotha...


----------



## joemoney1rock (Mar 19, 2015)

mac10chap said:


> I use them for AI's and T3.  Never had an issue with either.  Cant vouch for any other products they offer, but I would not hesitate to purchase from them.



AI's similar to formeron/formestane?
Any other chems/liquids you'd recommend?


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 19, 2015)

joemoney1rock said:


> Thanks for the reply brotha...



No problem.



joemoney1rock said:


> AI's similar to formeron/formestane?
> Any other chems/liquids you'd recommend?



I'm using Exemestane.  What are you wanting to achieve before I can recommend any chems or liquids.


----------



## joemoney1rock (Mar 19, 2015)

mac10chap said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Exemestane.  What are you wanting to achieve before I can recommend any chems or liquids.



Well I recently purchased some lgd from them to research/experiment with, so was wondering on feedback from them...
The AI thing I just asked since you mentioned it, I've used formeron in the past and it worked well for leaning/drying up....


----------



## joemoney1rock (Mar 19, 2015)

mac10chap said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Exemestane.  What are you wanting to achieve before I can recommend any chems or liquids.



Well I recently purchased some lgd from them to research/experiment with, so was wondering on feedback from them...
The AI thing I just asked since you mentioned it, I've used formeron in the past and it worked well for leaning/drying up....


----------



## joemoney1rock (Mar 25, 2015)

mac10chap said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Exemestane.  What are you wanting to achieve before I can recommend any chems or liquids.



Anything you'd recommend, I'm trying to add lean quality mass/gains....


----------



## mac10chap (Mar 25, 2015)

Adding lean mass is not something I've ever looked to a research chem place to accomplish.  Various peptides could help but I wouldnt be the one to give you that advise since I've never used them for mass reasons.  I did use IGF-1 LR3 once but I was more so using for its leaning effects.  Wasnt looking to add any mass at the time.  It worked pretty well other than occasionally dealing with hypoglycemia.  Simply eating something typically made it go away though.


----------



## j250r (Sep 12, 2015)

2 weeks in bcp 157 g2g need feedback on their tb 500


----------



## smitch1986 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ive used their ghrp-2, ghrp-6, cjc-1295 w/o dac, all was good to go. Just ordered some igf-1 lr3 . can only imagine it'll be as good as the other peps ive taken from there. Have also used the Clen and Tadalafil, and Exemestane. All g2g. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 9, 2016)

I have used there aromasin,prami, nolvadex and cialis and all have been g2g.


----------



## jtwannagrow (Nov 28, 2016)

Ironman2001 said:


> I have used there aromasin,prami, nolvadex and cialis and all have been
> 
> Ironman2001- how was the prami? Side effects ? I vouch for maximumP but have never tried pramipexole from them


----------

